# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Dán nhãn cho chíp AVR - ARDUIN0 - PIC

## newbieCNC

Có cái này dán chắc mắt ko nhìn nhầm được ah. Bác nào có máy in màu in thì đẹp



Ảnh em nó
ATMEGA 8/48/88/168/328

ATMEGA 16/32/644


Download em nó ở đây ah
http://www.blue17.elektroda.eu/mikrokontrolery-avr/1411

----------

anhxco, CKD, hungdn, mattroidem, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Em chơi toàn trên board, nên mấy cái này nó có sẵn không cần phải nhớ..
Mai mốt nâng leo vồ.. rút chip ra dùng riêng chắc phải cần. Có anh bạn làm bên quảng cáo, để thử nhờ in dùm trên dề can để vừa thấy & dán luôn cho tiện.

----------


## mattroidem

Nhìn cũng hay, cám ơn bác chủ.

----------

CKD

----------

